# Orbis Terrarum RPG



## fifty (Oct 31, 2013)

Orbis Terrarum is a unique fantasy role-playing game set in a richly  detailed world shaped by sword, sorcery, history and evolution.

Myself and Dan my co-author have been working hard on this for quite some time and we've finally got a polished product which we're looking for support to produce.

Please have a look at our Kickstarter campaign page:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1888550421/orbis-terrarum-rpg
...and if you like what you see perhaps offer us your support to make the project happen.

There's more stuff on our Facebook page too:
http://www.facebook.com/Orbis.RPGame

Thanks all!!


----------



## fifty (Nov 1, 2013)

up to 50% funded! so happy!


----------



## fifty (Nov 3, 2013)

Up to 86% funded so far *does little dance*


----------



## fifty (Nov 3, 2013)

Hurrah, Our project has just passed 100% so we're funded!! I'm sooo happy, thanks to any of you wonderful EN fans that supported us!  

...and if you haven't had a look yet then please do, any extra support now is going straight to funding more and better art so we get a really polished product!  

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1888550421/orbis-terrarum-rpg


----------



## fifty (Nov 9, 2013)

Woo-hoo We've just hit our first stretch goal so we're dancing around with excitement! 

...for starters the stretch goal means we get a whole bunch more art by Gary Chalk of Lonewolf gamebooks, Talisman boardgame, and early Warhammer & White Dwarf mag (Although I don't know how many of these were released outside of the UK?)

Now we're just hoping with your support we can keep it up and hit the next one!! 8)


----------



## fifty (Nov 14, 2013)

Our Facebook page has a load of additional stuff on it, including our current what were up to. worth a check out if you haven't already! 

www.facebook.com/Orbis.RPGame


----------



## fifty (Nov 28, 2013)

We're in our *last 48 hours* now but still hoping a couple more of you smashing chaps might come and support our project!


----------



## ToastMobile (Feb 4, 2014)

This looks very well thought out. Congrats on reaching your goal!


----------



## Mecha.vs.Kaiju (Feb 11, 2014)

Congrats! Hope I have as good luck as you do!


----------



## fifty (Sep 11, 2014)

Quick Orbis Terrarum update for EN-Worlders that supported or showed interest in our Kickstarter! 

We're finally done, the books have been sent out to the backers and we're on Drivethru RPG in PDF format and soon print on demand!   

Orbis Terrarum RPG

We're now working on the next addition to the set - A city setting source book that we hope will be out before the end of this year.

Thanks again for your support and encouragement guys


----------

